# 65 leak into passanger compartent



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well after a horrific rainstorm last night I found the 65 had accumulated a bit of water in the passenger compartment :confused after some looking i have found that the windshield cowl drains directly into the area behind the kick panel and then down the rocker panel and out a hole before the rear wheel. Well i have cut up the kick panel metal to allow the passage of heater hoses, ac hoses and a multitude of wiring, seems the hole I cut allows water to freely run into the passenger compartment . solution was to build a carbon dam to funnel water from the cowl to a specific area, draining directly down. then filling all the holes I cut with silicone around the hoses/wires hopefully this will work. I will test tomorrow with the hose- wish me luck


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you park that car in the rain?!  sounds like you have it under control. good luck.:cheers


----------

